# First DIY stand.



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

So *** got a 55 gal in my office and I have really been wanting to upgrade to either a 90 or a 110XH. I caught the bug and started on a stand for it. Since both are the same base size i can use this stand for either. I really like the look of the marineland Monterrey stands so that was my inspiration for this one. Just wasnt about to spend that much money when i could build it much more sturdily myself. Total cost for all the materials was less that $250.

And to make sure I didnt screw myself up... Can anyone with a 90 gallon tank take measurements for me of the outermost part of the frame? 2x4's are cheap and I can rebuild it if i need to. I just want to make sure that part is right before I start skinning it and making the cabinet doors.

My initial sketchup design









Frame is done! Its upside down on my table saw right now.









Ill keep this updated with my progress.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

From the sketch it looks great! Are you going to paint it or stain it?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Sub-Mariner said:


> From the sketch it looks great! Are you going to paint it or stain it?


Im probably going to do a black stain on it. I have seen some stands where the inside has been painted white. (inside canopy and stand) Is there any logic behind this?


----------



## nuecesbay (Jun 30, 2011)

Inside of canopy paint serves two important purposes. Reflects light but more importantly it serves as a barrier to protect the wood from moisture and prevent warping. I had a canopy warp in less than 3 months because i didnt paint the inside.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

nuecesbay said:


> Inside of canopy paint serves two important purposes. Reflects light but more importantly it serves as a barrier to protect the wood from moisture and prevent warping. I had a canopy warp in less than 3 months because i didnt paint the inside.


Ahh. Good point there. I didnt even think about the warpage factor. Im going to have a sump in the bottom too. So i might as well paint the inside of that too.

I wonder though, if stain with a few good coats of polyurethane would have the same effect.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Updates!!!

Got some new pics of the work on the stand. It turned out a lot better than I could have hoped for.

Face frame is on and getting the trim test fitted









Trim is on









Fluted trim on the face frame (still need to tidy up that miter joint)









Start of the canopy









Test fitting the face frame and hinges









Hinges are on









Stand sans doors









Canopy sans doors









Canopy open (the trim overlap helps hide the plywood endgrain and gives it a nice finished look)


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anymore pics?!?! lol I am in the process of building a stand as well. Yours looks really nice!! I like how you did the bottom with the curves


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> Anymore pics?!?! lol I am in the process of building a stand as well. Yours looks really nice!! I like how you did the bottom with the curves


These are all I have for now. The curves at the bottom actual serve a purpose The only place i have to put the tank in my office is over a vent. (I know, I know I am not supposed to do that. I am insulating the bottom of the stand though and redirecting the vent out those curves into the room.

If you have any questions about the build or need pictures of something specific let me know. I can always go out to the garage and snap some new ones for you.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks very nice. Looks like you have all the tools required to do great work. Kudos.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> Looks very nice. Looks like you have all the tools required to do great work. Kudos.


Thanks. My grandfather has blessed me with a few very good hand me downs.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

After way too long I was finally able to make some more progress on the stand. Finally got the doors on. Next is paint!


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow. Just wow. That's an awesome stand. Props on doing work like that. I start my 75G stand tomorrow and am prepared for it NOT to come out that good lol

You should definitely update once complete with a tank going :fish:


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Great job I'm buying some tools soon so I can build my own stuff.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

PS what tools did you use?


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

I just used very basic tools.

Table Saw (though a circular saw and a straightedge would work just fine)
Chop saw
Jig saw
Electric Sander
Screwdriver

I had the doors made by a local cabinet company. It was about 150 bucks for the doors and hinges. It was worth it to me to have those done even though I have the tools to do it. You could go with simpler door and still have a great looking stand.


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Well after way too long I got to get back to work on this tank.

I got it painted and got my new tank in. The sump i built is working beautifully. And I built an undergravel jet system that is going to be hidden by the background im building. I even got lucky and found a dollar store that had enough pot scrubbers that I didnt have to go all over the place to find them. The whole thing ended up much larger than I thought it would but i really love the height of it.

Anyways. Onto the pics.



















More pics to come


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Phusak (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow that is a wicked stand, and the tank itself looks good. What pumps are you using to supply your jets? :thumb:


----------



## WhitzEnd (May 2, 2011)

Im using a couple of odyssea 500 powerheads at the moment. I will probably upgrade at some point.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Thats a really nice stand. Good job! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ajramos92 (Sep 17, 2013)

It that paint or black stain. I know you wanted to black stain when you started.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Excellent job on the stand. I am a custom furniture/cabinet builder. Only thing I would worry about is the doors on the canopy eventually sagging. Combination of the closeness of the hinges versus the amount of unsupported weight at the end of the door, plus all the moisture from the tank inside the canopy itself. One good way to help that is some door catches on the face frame door opening to help support the weight.


----------

